# Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2016)

Pressemeldung


* Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ​*
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, liebe Mitstreiter,


ich habe die PM zur Petition gegen die Verbote in der AWZ online gestellt, siehe Link:

http://lfvmv.de/mitteilungen.php?id=72


Bitte an alle Interessierte verteilen. Für eine öffentliche Anhörung benötigen wir ab heute 50.000 Mitzeichner meiner Petition.


Mit freundlichem Gruss

Thorsten Wichmann

Referent für Öffentlichkeitarbeit und Naturschutz des LFV M-V e. V.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Anmerkungen von mir dazu:

ENDLICH jemand, der begriffen hat, dass diese ganzen "Petitionsplattformen" sinnlos sind.

Und man, wie von mir schon oft genug geschrieben, sinnvolle Petitionen nur direkt über den Bundestag machen kann..

Das hat Thorsten Wichmann sehr gut erkannt und umgesetzt...

Die Frage, die für mich bleibt:
WARUM ZUM TEUFEL MUSS EIN LANDESVERBAND SOWAS MACHEN????

BUNDESTAG!

BUNDESPOLITIK!!!

SACHE EINES BUNDESVERBANDES!!!!!

Schade, dass auch der LFV-MV weiter zu so einem dilettantischen Bundesverband DAFV hält, der überhaupt nichts anglerfreundliches zu Stande bringt!!!

Dennoch habe ich mich natürlich registriert und die Petition gezeichnet!


----------



## Dachfeger (27. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

27 Unterzeichner ist noch nicht so doll. Habs mal bei mir auf Fatzebook gestellt.


----------



## Ørret (27. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Der BV hat die Petition auch auf der Homepage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Immerhin das, wenn sie das schon nicht selber hinkriegen, so dass ein Landesverbandler handeln muss.

Diese anglerfeindlichen Dilettanten vom Bundesverband gehören
zensiertzensiertzensiert...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................​


----------



## Ørret (28. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Magere 71 Unterzeichner bis jetzt.....ob das was wird???|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Ulli3D (28. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Gezeichnet, ich will weiter auf Dorsch angeln dürfen!


----------



## Hannes.N (28. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Ebenso mitgezeichnet. Auch wenn ich bisher nicht dort geangelt habe (aber bald werde), so sollte das Angeln nirgends einfach so verboten werden!


----------



## PAFischer (28. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Gezeichnet. bisher 97 Zeichner


----------



## Peter_Piper (28. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

jetzt 112. Immer noch ziemlich mau!


----------



## mano0205 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Die Anmeldung schreckt ab..
Habe mich aber angemeldet und unterzeichnet.

Habe nie und werde da warscheinlich nie angeln, aber ich drück euch die Daumen.


----------



## Bigrod (28. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Leider schreckt die anmeldung viele ab, Schade!!!


----------



## Dachfeger (28. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*



Bigrod schrieb:


> Leider schreckt die anmeldung viele ab, Schade!!!


Wenn ich watt will muss ich auch hier schreien. Sonst wird datt nix.


----------



## Maifliege (28. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

erledigt...


----------



## angler1996 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*



Bigrod schrieb:


> Leider schreckt die anmeldung viele ab, Schade!!!



 anders , ohne Nennung Namen etc. wird das nun mal keine rechtswirksame Petition,
 Sonst könnten ja 10 Mann 50000 Stimmen abgeben.
 Des Volkes Wille muss schon mit 1 Stimme pro 1 Stück Volk registrierbar sein.
 Also stimme ab und drück dich nicht, geht an den Bundestag und nicht Aldi , schlimmstenfalls liest die NSA mit:m

 Es zählt jede Stimme! also auch Deine
 Gruß A.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Hab natürlich auch meine "digitale" Unterschrift hinterlassen.


----------



## hanzz (28. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Check [emoji6]


----------



## bigpit12 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Gezeichnet und in  FB Angelgruppe geteilt


----------



## Angler9999 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

155 jetzt... immer noch zu wenig  (die das nicht wollen)

Schade aber auch... los Leute ran da!

http://lfvmv.de/mitteilungen.php?id=72


----------



## capri2 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Mit mir nun 160... bis 25.10.16 müßen die 50.000 stehen... *ohje*


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Sowas passiert halt, wenn Verbandler was machen ohne vorher dafür zu sorgen, dass das alles richtig medial begleitet und umgesetzt wird.

Dennoch gut, dass hier Herr Wichmann etwas getan - und schlecht, dass sowohl da keine koordinierte Aktion vom DAFV kam und dass von den noch über 500.000 organisierten Angelfischern wohl kaum die notwendigen Zeichnungen kommen werden, trotz Unterstützung..

Aber schön, dass man mal sieht, wie eigentlich anglerfeindliche Verbände wie der LFV-MV doch was tun..


----------



## steve71 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Registriert.


----------



## fordfan1 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Gezeichnet.


----------



## Laserbeak (28. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Dabei !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

244 an einem Tag, das muss sich aber noch steigern.

selbstverständlich gezeichnet.


----------



## 1.Hippo (28. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Gezeichnet #6


----------



## gdno (28. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (29. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Bin auch dabei


----------



## bigpit12 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Der http://www.anglerverband-leipzig.de/ hat es auch gepostet und bei FB geteilt. 

Das macht Hoffnung das weitere Verbände es Teilen.


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (29. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Ich auch. Aber 246 Zeichner?#d


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Gezeichnet, bin die 250.


----------



## kaffeefreund (29. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

...und wenn tatsächlich über 50.000 zeichnen, nehmen "die da oben" das noch als Argument, dass offenbar viel zu viele dort in der gefährdeten Natur brutal angeln wollen! 

(ich habe dennoch auch gezeichnet)


----------



## hansszwen (30. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Ich habe auch mal, die Petition mit gezeichnet.:vik:


----------



## Dachfeger (30. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Die Petition ist jetzt auch auf unserer LV-Seite.
Seit wann weiß ich leider nicht.

http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

klasse!


----------



## Ørret (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Erst 436 Stimmen.....echt traurig das es nur so wenige Angler gibt die das Thema interessiert.Wennn das so weiter geht dann wird das nix.#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

So machen das Verbände ,die was können:
http://www.outfox-world.de/news/120-000-mal-nein-zu-remmels-jagdgesetz.html

Sind aber leider keine Angler..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Doppelt so viele Stimmen wie erforderlich?

Hut ab..

Die einen wehren sich..die anderen steigen mit Schützern und Politik zum kuscheln ins Bett.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Glaube ja das wird nichts...wird viele nicht interessieren oder denken sich, dass andere es schon richten werden  Hab trotzdem mal unterzeichnet


----------



## buttweisser (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Ich hab auch gezeichnet, sind aber erschreckend wenig bis jetzt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*



D1985 schrieb:


> Glaube ja das wird nichts...wird viele nicht interessieren oder denken sich, dass andere es schon richten werden  Hab trotzdem mal unterzeichnet



Klar richten es die anderen..durch den DAFV zugrunde gerichtet.[emoji6]


----------



## exil-dithschi (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

irgendwas läuft bei uns anglern grundlegend falsch...

hier mal was von den waidmännern - http://www.outfox-world.de/news/nachster-juristischer-ruckschlag-fur-remmels-jagdgesetz.html


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*



D1985 schrieb:


> Glaube ja das wird nichts...wird viele nicht interessieren oder denken sich, dass andere es schon richten werden  Hab trotzdem mal unterzeichnet



Klar richten es die anderen..durch den DAFV zugrunde gerichtet.[emoji6]

Gezeichnet..aber auch ohne Optimismus..die Mehrheit des dt.Angelmichels ,möchte anscheinend genauso vertreten(getreten!) werden wie bisher..?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> irgendwas läuft bei uns anglern grundlegend falsch...
> 
> hier mal was von den waidmännern - http://www.outfox-world.de/news/nachster-juristischer-ruckschlag-fur-remmels-jagdgesetz.html


Geht auch noch besser,gegensteuern und den polit.Chefideologen Steine in den Weg legen,wo immer es geht.

http://www.outfox-world.de/news.html

Als Angler bekommste da angesichts unserer Lethargie echt Frustanfälle


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Siehe letzter Absatz - bezeichnend (ich stell mir grade vor wie Haupt- oder "Ehren"amtler im DAFV versuchen, "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" oder "neue Medien" zu buchstabieren)....
http://www.outfox-world.de/blog/im-verdorbensten-staat-gibts-die-meisten-gesetze.html


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe letzter Absatz - bezeichnend (ich stell mir grade vor wie Haupt- oder "Ehren"amtler im DAFV versuchen, "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" oder "neue Medien" zu buchstabieren)....



Lesenswert,danke.

Ich stell mir lieber nicht vor was passiert,wenn der jetzige DAFV seine vollkommen veralteten Ideologien ,der breiten Öffentlichkeit per neuer Medien so richtig auf Gehör und Gemüt drückt.

So gesehen,melden sich die destruktiven Medienkrepierer des DAFV  noch viel zu oft..was die bisher zum "besten" gaben,hat vieles erst so richtig verschlimmert..PR gehört in die Hände von Profis oder Leuten mit Herzblut und nicht in die Scheinwelt Lobbytechnischer Wachkomapatienten und fremdgesteuerter Schützermarionetten ala DAFV


----------



## Ørret (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

508 Stimmen bis jetzt....wie traurig ist das denn?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Was erwartet ihr denn?

DAFV und Konsorten knicken  schon im Vorfeld ein, machen ohne Not Angebote für Einschränkungen bei der Politik, und weil nun der eine oder andere doch vielleicht mal ein schlechtes Gewissen bekommt, erwarten die jetzt, dass ohne Vorbereitung (weder medial noch in den Gremien) nun auf einmal massenweise Angler um die Ecke kommen und diese im Kern anglerfeindlichen Trümmertruppenverbände mit unterstützen bei der Petition, nur weil sie plötzlich mal was pro Angler machen (dafür so dilettantisch wie auch sonst immer)?

Ich habe sofort gezeichnet, mir allerdings auch wirklich vorher überlegt, ob man als anständiger Angler wirklich mit diesen Verbandsfischern in einen Topf geworfen werden will..

Aber um der Sache willen..................

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320547


----------



## 1.Hippo (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Aber um der Sache willen..................

Genau #6
@ alle --> bis jetzt Nichtzeichner:
mal die Hände aus den Hosentaschen nehmen und mitmachen, sonst fischen wir morgen auf dem Parkplatz auf Kieselsteine #q


----------



## Deep Down (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Ebenfalls gezeichnet!


----------



## bombe220488 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

gezeichnet. 541 da muss noch was gehen


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Ja da muss mehr gehen. Alleine im Ab sind mehr als 500 aktive Angler.


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Ist das schon auf Facebook und Twitter gepostet?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

klar.. und der DAFV macht Werbung .....................


----------



## Deep Down (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Der nds. Anglerverband verweist auch auf die Petition!

http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/574-das-geht-alle-angler-an.html


----------



## daci7 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Puh ... das sieht aber nicht so doll aus mit der Petition, wenn da nicht mehr viel kommt ist das recht kläglich ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Warum sollten Angler auf einmal den Verbanditen hinterherlaufen, von denen sie jahrzehntelang verarscht wurden?

Dadurch, dass das nicht vernünftig vorbereitet wurde vom DAFV und den Petitenten, wird es kaum möglich sein, Angler da wirklich zu motivieren in ausreichender Anzahl...

Viele werden denken, wenn was von einem Verband kommt, kommt am Ende doch eher wieder eine neues Verbot raus...

Ich hatte die Bedenken ja auch, weils von anerkannten Anglerfeindverbänden kommt, hab aber um der Sache willen natürlich trotzdem gezeichnet..


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

ich sehe hier leider nur das Desinteresse unserer Schafs Mentalität Angler. 

LEIDER, die sich hinterher aber beschweren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Auch da hast Du leider nicht unrecht - die organisierten Angelfischer haben schon irgendwie die Verbände, die sie verdienen...


PS:
Ich beschwer mich schon vorher, ohne mich und meine Veröffentlichungen hätten die Verbände wahrscheinlich nicht mal bemerkt was da droht..

Und immer dran denken:
DAFV und LSFV-SH GF Vollborn haben ja beim BMUB freiwillig und ohne Not Angebote gemacht, alles nachlesbar..

Jetzt ne Petition unterstützen seitens dieser Anglerfeinde und Angelverhinderer ist eigentlich so lächerlich, wie wenn der LFV-BW x-mal wegen Nachtangelverbot abstimmen lässt..

aber um der Sache willen..........................

Frust schafft keine Verbands-Unterstützung bei Anglern, und organisierten Angelfischern ist ja scheinbar eh wurscht..


----------



## Deep Down (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Tja, nun bin ich der Meinung, man sollte so etwas fundamental Wichtiges nicht deshalb boykotieren, weil es von einem Verband kommt!

Nur um einerseits aufzuzeigen oder bestätigt zu bekommen, dass die es nicht auf die Kette bekommen und andererseits damit aber das Verbot riskiert, wird dies der grundlegenden Bedeutung der Sache und deren zu besorgener Ausstrahlwirkung auf weitere Unterschutzstellungen nicht gerecht, vielmehr schiesst man sich mangels anderer Alternativen damit schön selbst in den Kopp.

Mit einem solchen Verhalten nähert man sich schnell des Vorwurfes an, selbst ein Angelgegner zu sein. 

Im AB könnte daher aufgrund der Relevanz dieser Sache auch tatsächlich mehr geworben werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Tja, nun bin ich der Meinung, man sollte so etwas fundamental Wichtiges nicht deshalb boykotieren, weil es von einem Verband kommt!


Deswegen bringen wir das ja (und ich bin da über meinen Schatten gesprungen)..

Auch über Fratzenbuch etc. (im Gegensatz zu den unfähigen und dilettantischen Verbänden haben wir (ehrlicher: Franz!) dazu auch ne tolle Grafik gemacht, dass das auffällt und das weiter geteilt..)....

(Wir wurden übrigens nur vom Ersteller der Petition gebeten, dafür zu werben, von keinem anderen Verband (DAFV oder betroffene LV) wurde diese Bitte um Unterstützung an uns heran getragen)..

Und nur, dass die Heuchelei der Verbände jetzt aktuell mit dieser Petition nicht in Vergessenheit gerät:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505
und:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320547


----------



## Kay63 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Habs heute entdeckt und natürlich unterschrieben.
Was würde eigentlich dagegen sprechen, allen Mitgliedern des AB eine PN zu schicken, in dem über das Thema informiert wird. Ich glaube viele von uns wissen gar nicht das es die Petition gibt, weil sie aus Zeitmangel nicht so oft zum Lesen kommen, bzw. nur schnell die Fangberichte durchstöbern.


----------



## Deep Down (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Gute Idee, dass schaffen andere Foren ja auch!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Es will mir nicht in den Kopf,wie gleichgültig mit solchen Anliegen umgegangen wird. keine 700 Unterschriften in diesem Zeitraum ist doch blamabel.


----------



## Brutzlaff (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Vielleicht könnte man die Petition wenigstens direkt auf der Titelseite anpreisen... Hier in diesem Thread ist das Interesse wahrscheinlich nicht besonders groß....
Schön BLINKEND UND RICHTIG GROSS muss es sein, damit die Leute es auch mitkriegen...


----------



## Kay63 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Ich hols mal wieder vor, vielleicht hilfts ja was.
Es ist schade, wie wenig Angler die Sache hier erreicht, bzw. wie wenige mitmachen. Wenn nicht mehr Engagement vorhanden ist, wird die Sache wohl nichts. Einfach traurig!!!


----------



## Dachfeger (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Ich kann es auch nicht verstehen. Aber wahrscheinlich ist es tatsächlich so das sich die meisten Angler für sowas nicht interessieren...die wollen eben nur angeln. Fragt sich nur wie lange noch.


----------



## Deep Down (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Ich kann es auch nicht verstehen. Aber wahrscheinlich ist es tatsächlich so das sich die meisten Angler für sowas nicht interessieren...die wollen eben nur angeln. Fragt sich nur wie lange noch.



Wem das egal ist, der sollte sich diese Karte für die Fließgewässer in Niedersachsen vergegenwärtigen. 

http://www.av-nds.de/images/Artikel/Aktuelles/2016_68_web_Es-geht-um-alles/2016-06-17_Karte-Angelverbote-Nds-Gem-NLT-2015_DruckA3.png

Das ist die angedachte Umsetzung der Natura 2000! 
Also, Kopf in den Sand und hoffen, wird einen n icht verschonen.

Die Schutzgebeite in der Ost- und Nordsee sind daher nur der Anfang und werden zum Paradefall f+r alles nachfolgende und zwar auch vor jeder Haustür!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Das werden einige Angler nie verstehen...da kann man reden wie man will. Wenn was fürs Angeln getan werden muss wird die Verantwortung gedanklich einfach weitergereicht...andere machen das schon...ich geh einfach angeln.

Selbst bei solchen Kleinigkeiten wie eine Unterschrift (2-3 Min max.). Man sieht ja was dabei rum kommt...ein Tritt für alle, die was für sich, andere und das Angeln allgemein tun wollen. Alles egal und ewig weiter angeln...die Zeiten sind wohl vorbei. Dafür muss man nicht Einstein sein, um das zu schnallen.


----------



## Ørret (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Der LFV Weser-Ems hat die Petition jetzt auch endlich auf der Homepage... wow, echt ultraschnell der neue Pressemensch von denen!|gr:|gr:|gr:


http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/aktuell...s]=152&cHash=81131018b279b071992fef47c8639737


----------



## Deep Down (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Das ist die Trägheit jedes Einzelnen, aus der auch alle Verbandler ihren Honig saugen!


----------



## Bratfischangler (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Echt Weser Ems hat es geschafft? Schön das es einige Verbände bei sich auf der HP haben. Ich habe eben ca. 40 Vereins & Verbandsseiten über Hessen, Quedlinburg, Husum, Verden, Thedinghausen, Achim, Bremen, Köln, München usw. angesehen. Nix gefunden! Wenn das an der Basis den Vereinen etc. nicht direkt an die Mitglieder weitergegeben wird, wird das nix.

U. a. wäre z. B. eine PN an alle Forum-Mitglieder ja auch schon ein Schritt gewesen.

Das ist keine negative Kritik. Nur ein Vorschlag.

MfG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Wenn es nur 800 Leute schaffen, die Petition zu zeichnen, ist das auch ein Freibrief das Verbot von Verbandsseite abzunicken. 

Aus dem Bestreben sich zu wehren wird so quasi eine Zustimmung. Es fühlt sich ja quasi kaum jemand betroffen.

Wenn ich hier schreibe, was das in mir auslöst...........


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Es zeigt nur, wie wenig sich Angler von einer so schlecht gemachten und schlecht geplanten Sache beeindrucken und zum mitmachen animieren lassen.

Wenn, wie hier, ein Landesverband ohne vorherige Absprache mit anderen LV oder BV, ohne jede vorherige Medienplanung, Berichterstattung in Zeitungen, Zeitschriften, Fernsehen, Internet mit Problembeschreibung für anschliessende Petition, ohne vorherige Mobilisierung übr Landesverbände, Vereine (wo sind denn die 620.000, in deren Namen Frau Dr. ne Dorschresolution in die Welt setzte?), nicht mal ne vernünftige Grafik haben die hinbekommen...
Dazu ein nicht emotionalisierender Text, keinerlei Nachbereitung etc...

Das Ding war von vorneherein ne klare Totgeburt, Dilettantismus pur, man darf Verbandler sowas einfach nicht machen lassen, weil sie es nicht können - was über Kaffeetrinken und Bierchen abends nach ner Sitzung rausgeht, sollte man Profis überlassen..

Da wir grundsätzlich alles von Vereinen/Verbänden bringen habe ich das dennoch gebracht und wir haben das noch mit ner vernünftigen Grafik im FB gebracht (schon weit über 100 mal geteilt)..

Auch wenn klar war, dass das so nie funktionieren kann...

*Wacht auf Leute, so wie hier die Verbandler das ohne jede Absprache und Koordination versuchen, geht Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit einfach NICHT.....*

Hier machen die Verbände einmal mehr etwas kaputt und sorgen für schlechten Ruf, weil sie einfach NICHT KÖNNEN!!!

Gott sei Dank versucht Fischerei, Touristik und Gewerbe richtige Lobbyarbeit zu machen und nicht wie die Angel- und Sportfischer-Verbände (Happach-Kasan, Vollborn, siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505) zuerst in Berlin Zugeständnisse zu machen und dann kommt ein anderer Verbandler und macht so ne sinnfreie und dilettantische, unabgesprochene Petition, die Anglern und Angeln  mehr schadet als nützt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Hallo Thomas, 

warum gab/gibt es keine PN an die User hier?

Was ist denn nun der Fokus? Das Scheitern des Verbandes zu protokollieren, oder die Voraussetzungen für uns Angler positiv zu beeinflussen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Weil  wir keine Massen PN machen, in über 16 Jahren noch nie gemacht haben und das auch nicht anfangen werden.

Wir haben unseren Teil für so einen Dilettantismus der Verbände bereits deutlich mehr als erfüllt..

Nun sind die in der Pflicht - wurdet ihr schon von euren Vereinen informiert, welche die Info über Bundes/Landesverband erhalte und an euch weiter gegeben haben? 

Meckert da als erstes, da zahlt ihr auch..


----------



## capri2 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Hatte den LFVBW gebeten die Petition auf der HP zu verlinken.. Haben nicht einmal geantwortet!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

merksch was........


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil  wir keine Massen PN machen, in über 16 Jahren noch nie gemacht haben und das auch nicht anfangen werden.
> 
> Wir haben unseren Teil für so einen Dilettantismus der Verbände bereits deutlich mehr als erfüllt..
> 
> ...



Ich mecker nicht, ich zahle aber auch nichts, bin ja in Deutschland nicht organisiert.

Aber für die von Dir propagierten Freien Angler gilt das Verbot ja auch, die werden sich ja nicht an die Verbände wenden können, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Deswegen haben wir das ja gebracht.

Nur wird diese sinnfreie Petition nix bringen, denn das bedeutet ja nur, dass mal drüber gesprochen wird im Petitionsausschuss, wenn genügend zeichnen - mehr nicht.

Man muss JETZT aktiv einschreiten mit Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, nicht petitieren, weil einem sonst nix einfällt....

Was jetzt versäumt wird an aktivem einbringen von den Verbänden ist nur verbrannte Erde der Zukunft..

Siehe BUND, NABU, PETA etc., die wissen, wie sowas geht...

DAFV und seine anglerfeindlichen Konsorten wissen das nicht - deswegen machen sie Petitionen..

Hätten die Verbanditen über ihre 620.000 Mitglieder, die sie angeblich in ihren LV und Vereinen haben, Unterschriftslisten ausgelegt mit einem längeren Zeitraum (und ohne damit gleich in die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen), selbst das wäre noch sinnvoller als dieser Petitionsdreck..


----------



## anubius (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Abgemacht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen haben wir das ja gebracht.
> 
> Nur wird diese sinnfreie Petition nix bringen, denn das bedeutet ja nur, dass mal drüber gesprochen wird im Petitionsausschuss, wenn genügend zeichnen - mehr nicht.
> 
> ...




Das eine Petition oft nur Valium fürs Volk ist ist klar, aber eine Petition mit erheblichem Zuspruch würde zumindest deutlich machen, wie viele Stimmen sich dagegen erheben. 

Ich habe das Angeln an der Oderbank gedanklich schon abgehakt, ich hatte aber auch die Hoffnung, das wir uns nicht nur echauffieren und beobachten, wie die Sache vor die Wand fährt. 

Wenn es nur noch darum geht sich darüber aufzuregen, dann bin ich hier raus. Dafür ist mir mein Leben zu schade.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Nicht drüber aufregen - nur die richtigen Leute unterstützen (Initiative um EGOH ,  AV-NDS, LVSA etc.), welche auch direkt an die Politik gehen und an die Minister (Schmidt, und nicht nur an Untergebene, wie wenn Frau Dr. und Herr Vollborn unterwegs sind im BMUB) und nicht Zeit  - die man momentan eh nicht hat - mit sinnfreien Petitionen verplempern...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> die richtigen Leute unterstützen (Initiative um EGOH , AV-NDS, LVSA etc.), ...


Die haben alle nur geredet >>> Ziele nicht erreicht

Hauptsache die Gesinnung stimmt ....

Genau sowas braucht niemand.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Mehr  als die Angel- und Sportfischerverbanditen, die ja nur Anglern in den Rücken fallen, haben die allemal jetzt schon erreicht.

Siehe auch entsprechende PM etc., über Tourismusgruppen im Bundestag, die anglerfreundliche Antwort von Minister Schmidt bei uns bez. FFH etc. (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319547; http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319504), das war alles rund um Initiative und eben NICHT von DAFV und seinen Vasallenverbänden.

Die von der Initiative haben das Problem (der Angler) erst in die Politik gebracht und kämpfen, wo DAFV und Konsorten im vorauseilenden Gehorsam schon freiwillig Angebote zur Beschränkung von Anglern machten - das ist der (große) Unterschied..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319823
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320249
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320316
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320493
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320547
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320408


Genauso sowas wie den DAFV und die anderen als Fischereiverbände getarnten, im Kern aber anglerfeindlichen tumb, dumpf und stumpf abnickenden Vasallenlandesverbände in und ausserhalb des DAFV , das braucht kein Mensch mehr (siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979).

Statt dessen vernünftige Vertretung für Angler.

Hier gehts ja aber nur um die sinnlose Petition - wir habens beworben und öffentlich gemacht, während es der DAFV und seine abnickenden Landeverbände noch nicht mal schafften, das in allen ihren Gliederungen bis in die Vereine bekannt zu machen.


----------



## Ørret (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Eine Woche noch und erst 981 Unterzeichner.Hätte ich nicht erwartet das es so krass wenige Stimmen werden.:c


----------



## Fischer am Inn (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Hallo

 wichtig ist der nächstgelegene Baggersee und der Fluss gleich um die Ecke. Dorschangeln in 100e Kilometer Entfernung ist für die meisten bedeutungslos.

 Die miese Beteiligung spiegelt die Realität.

 Servus
 Fischer am Inn


----------



## Sharpo (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Das Ergebnis spiegelt die Politik des VDSF/ DAFV und deren Mitglieder wieder.
Was erwartet man wenn man Angler Jahrzehnte lang doof sterben lässt und selbst heute noch meint dies würde uns Angler nichts angehen?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Hi

 es interessiert weder die 600.000 organisierten noch die 2,5 Mio. nichtorganisierten Angler. 
 Es ist für 99% aller Angler einfach kein Thema. 
 Einfach die Realität zur Kenntnis nehmen.

 Servus
 Fischer am Inn


----------



## Sharpo (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> es interessiert weder die 600.000 organisierten noch die 2,5 Mio. nichtorganisierten Angler.
> Es ist für 99% aller Angler einfach kein Thema.
> ...




Warum auch? Bringt doch eh nichts. Weiss jeder Angler.  
Wird seit jahrzehnten so von den Verbänden gepredigt.|supergri


----------



## Fischer am Inn (3. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*

Hallo

wie zu erwarten war ist die Petition krachend gescheitert. 50.000 Stimmen wären notwendig gewesen. Abgegeben wurden 1048 online + 75 offline >>> also 1123 Voten gesamt.

https://epetitionen.bundestag.de/content/petitionen/_2016/_09/_14/Petition_67655.html

Kann man nur hoffen, dass "die Macher" daraus etwas lernen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Petition gegen Verbot Freizeitfischerei in der AWZ*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Kann man nur hoffen, dass "die Macher" daraus etwas lernen.


:q:q:q:q:q:q

jaaa, nee , is klaar...
:q:q:q:q:q


----------

